# Which is the most temperature and pressure stable mobile espresso maker?



## CampervanCoffeeCo (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello

I'm setting up a mobile coffee bar using my 1976 VW Campervan.

I have used a GB5 in the past, obviously i won't be able to get anything that runs in a similar way to this, but i am struggling to find a good espresso machine.

I'm having to go down the dual fuel route, as apart from a generator I'm not entirely sure how I could power it.

I would go lever but I only have 700mm in height to play with (the Astoria Lever is 800mm)

Does anyone know of a lever machine that is under 700mm in height?

or

any other useful suggestions please!

Thank you


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Dual fuel Fracino Contempo (use one myself!) Give me a shout and i'll do you a great deal on one!

Andy


----------



## CampervanCoffeeCo (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, thats one of the options, but I keep hearing that there is problem with the temperature and pressure stability. Is this something you've come across?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I have used this machine for 6 years now and it hasn't given me any problems at all. I would recommend one to anybody starting up in the mobile coffee business!! What other machines have you looked at?

Andy


----------



## CampervanCoffeeCo (Jan 21, 2014)

La Spaziale do an S5 gas, but the guys at Limini don't seem to like it much, they recommended I go with their S5 13amp compact, they said i could use it off a battery! however, that still pulls 3000w which would require a bank of batteries.

I'm looking at Conti next week, they have gas options, or i could go down the generator route, unless i can find a lever with a short lever!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jsdp01 said:


> Great article, very informative, thanks.


Please stop spamming threads.

Try and paticpate


----------

